# Cape Cod Steam Up, June 18



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

The 2nd anual Cape Cod Father's Day Weekend Steam Up is scheduled.for Saturday June 18th, 2011. Hosted by Doug Hill, his Satucket Creek & Millshire Railway is a garden based semi-elevated 300' double mainline with 8'+ curves except for one short 6 foot arc. (This section is on the top of the punch list for regrading next week.) Two steam up bays, sign up board and lunch will be served. This event is 'sparkie' friendly. For those without batt/rc, track power is provided. 

The Joy House B&B is located 10 miles from the Satucket Creek and Millshire Railway proper, and four buildings down from the Millshire Locomotive Works & Dining Carriage Service. They currently have all three rooms available and again are offering off-season rates minus an aditional 10% off if you mention the steam up.

http://joyhousecapecod.com/index.html

Should you want to plan a full weekend, the Hyannis Car Show on Sunday is one of the finest in New England. Well worth checking out, more info can be found here on the calander of events:

http://www.hyannis.com/calendar/?ddCategory=0&ddMonth=06%2F01%2F2011&day=06%2F01%2F2011&view=m&cat=0

Contact me, [email protected] for R.S.V.P and directions


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Two weeks and counting. Any more takers?


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I would go but the Rusty Rails have a meeting that day. 
LAO


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

We had a great event with a good turn out. People coming and going through out the day. This year also brought two new local guests with locomotives of their own to run. As a cape area group we are slowly growing. Full report is coming soon, with videos!


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Kent/Doug/Doug's Family THANK YOU*

*Since we were already on the Cape for another function, *
*it was NOT HARD to add this Steam-UP to the day's activity.







* 

*The only negative was the CFO's requirement to "LEAVE THE OILY TRAIN AT HOME".







*
*
Mainline Steam Up bay*
*







*
*

Narrow guage Steam Up bay*
*







*
*
Junior Grounds Keeper #4*
*







*

*
*


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray, Nice Pic's. We ended up at a Parade with a million of our friends. The "T" is clueless in running parking garages though! 
LAO


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Here we go, sorry it took so long. I have a few photos here. Still working on video. Some sparkies were invited.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kent 

How about some captions for the great photos. Worth the wait.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for pointing that out Jim. I was pretty sure they were there once, I remember typing them. One more time.

*Jason's S-12 (blue jacket)*









*Steam up bay #1 includes a Finescale Brass Greasley teak hiding in the back corner*










*We pay tribute to our toy train roots by inviting sparkie friends and providing track power. I like to see them "jitterbug" when someone places a ruby on the track in the steam up bay. Snicker snicker Maybe we should look into isolating the steam up bays...










*

*Mike brought his auto-coach and small locomotive. The engine was a limited run of 14, does anyone recognize it?*










* My S-14 #1285 coming out of Nantucket*


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kent 

The GWR loco in question appears to be a Finescale Locomotive Co live steam 48xx along with a matching FSLCo A.30 Autocoach. The LNER teak is probably also FSLCo. BTW, Finescale BRASS [of the UK] and Finescale Locomotive Co are two different companies, with completely different product lines, sources of manufacture, and distribution channels. Confusing them makes both owners unhappy.


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry Jim, but Mike Wells' GWR14xx is one of the butane fired 4 cylinder oscillating engines built in the late 1980s (I think by Ian Pearce or his Dad) for Brandbright. Quite a nice little model with etched brass body, and just about enough balls to pull the skin off a rice pudding. Having said that, it's more reliable than any of the FLCo versions I've seen only one of which I ever saw work, and that was Dick Abbott's which he had to spend about 50 hours on when it was brand new 8 years ago! Amazing how well a brand new fully tested engine runs with the main steam pipe full of solder........Not! The Autocoach was a Tenmille kit and was made by Mike's Dad the late Tony Wells some 15 years ago.
David M-K
Northern Fine Scale (not Northern Finescale, who don't exist!)


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Mike brought his auto-coach and small locomotive. The engine was a limited run of 14, does anyone recognize it?" 

As the other David noted, the locomotive is a GWR 14xx Autotank (the driver could drive reverse movements from the Autocoach - poor fireman had to stay in the cab). Sometimes these locomotives were run with an Autocoach on either end. They were then referred to as a "Sandwich Flyer." I still have the Airfix OO version in GWR livery with the matching Airfix Autocoach. It runs pretty well as a sparkie with an 0-4-2t wheel arrangement (perhaps the one time Airfix got it right). This locomotive was in the Thomas stories as Oliver and his Autocoach was named Isabelle. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

David M-K 

I appreciate the information on the 48xx. I did not know of any other commercially produced models. The Tenmille A30 makes perfect sense once you know the loco is 10mm. I bow to your [nearly] infinitely superior knowledge of British Gauge One. I have similar opinions about the previously mentioned 48xx; Mike bale has three of them on the bench at the moment.


----------

